# Music Shuffle Poem!



## AirMarionette (Mar 13, 2010)

RULE: Put your music player on shuffle, and write down the first line of the first twenty songs. Post the poem that results.

flash that buttery gold, jittery zeitgeist
here we are inside a novel, waiting for an end 
we're not sentimental, we're just oil-filled machines
did you expect it all to stop at the wave of your hand?

standing on a building, i am a lightning rod
i'm the troublestarter, fuckin' instigator 
how dare you say that my behavior's unacceptable
come to decide all the things that i've tried were in my life just to get high on
i'm a motherfucking headliner bitch you don't even know it
my mercury's in retrograde 
when i'm falling down, will you pick me up again

a lonely disk spins in empty space
shining like a work of art 
i've seen it with my own eyes

heaven is a switchboard that you wanna fight 
stranded in this spooky town
i've done myself an impossible crime
will someone please call a surgeon?


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

Lyrics

Mr sandman showing his beam. When he walks into the room.
Come with me. 
You coulda knocked me out with a feather.
Their is a place off ocean avenue.

Tell me exactly what I am suppose to do. Now that I aloud you to defeat me?
Gotta know your enemy. You sit there in your heart ache.
I know what you want. I want to take you out.
Say my name and his in the same. I defy you to say they taste the same.

Pain without love. Pain I cannot get enough.
I see you shifting threw the sand.
You caught me under false pretenses.
Staring me down.
I did my best to honest. 
I gotta got a couple addictions.
Please forgive me.

When the worlds at war. When it comes to life.
You know enough to know the way.
Hold it together. Birds on a feather.

The nicest man I ever met.
He taught me how to hold my tounge and wait.
Strike when the back is turned.
If you want to see some action.

Lights go out and you can't be saved.
I woke up on the side and thought it was a dream.
First we learn to walk and then learn to scream
Now I know I can't make you stay. But where is your heart?
If home is where the heart is then we are all just fucked.
Do you know what is worth fighting for. When its not worth dieing for?
Do you live or do you die. For the fantasy.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

This ain't a song for the brokenhearted
Someone falls to pieces, sleeping all alone
Do you spend your days counting the hours you're awake?
Open skies over me
I think I'm drowning

So come test me, so come break me 
We are the bravery that stands today
Your love alone - is not enough not enough not enough
When I woke up tonight
On a dark desert highway, cool wind in my hair

We'll be fighting in the streets
One man come in the name of love 
My friend and me 
I'm gonna fight 'em all
I'm small and I'm tired

Tragedies and suffering
He who makes a beast out of himself
Living easy, living free
If shame had a face I think it would kind of look like mine
Imagine there's no Heaven


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

It's birds of a feather, Black rebel.


When I was seven they said I was strange

People always talk about, 
Ten years living in a paper bag
I'm caught up in the middle
What can I say?

Don't look at me
Can you see me now?

How can I forget you?
The silent night is keeping me from sleep, 
It's real sick

I'm not the sort of person, who falls, in and quickly out of love, 
I was thinking that night about elvis
You and me, 
All the things she said...
...Did I see a moment with you in a half lit world?

Hey, what's the big idea?
Strumming my pain with his fingers, 
Hmmmmmm Mmmm, Yeaheahh
I feel like I've been locked up
I am unwritten, can't read my mind, I'm undefined.


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

Well I rearrange some words to make it make sense.


----------



## iDane (Mar 25, 2010)

I see nothing in your eyes, and the more I see the less I like
Been scared and lonely I've asked myself is something wrong with you
Well, I swear to God we've been down this road before
Some of those that work forces, are the same that burn crosses
If I leave here tomorrorw, would you still remember me?

Off through the new day's mist I run.
Another day in this carnival of souls
I have to block out thoughts of you so I don’t lose my head
Now the dark begins to rise, save your breath it's far from over
Fading, falling, lost in forever

I feel it everyday, it's all the same
Falling in hate with you, more and more everyday
Moment of honesty, someone's gotta take the lead tonight
Conversion, software version 7.0, looking at life through the eyes of a tire hub
Well the truth it fell so heavy, like a hammer through the room

So unaffectionate, so insecure. You claim to know a thing or two about heartache
Words are flying out like endless rain into a paper cup 
Hello darkness, my old friend i've come to talk with you again
It's like forgetting the words to your favorite song 
Late night, brakes lock, hear the tires squeal


----------



## Treeton (Mar 10, 2010)

Our idols lay in ruins.
We’ve planted a seed,
so I say good bye to a town that has ears and eyes.
If you're keeping score, then you're bound to win.

To think your soul has a price,
bound to this couch, I lie in waiting.
Time, rolling along with the waves.
The hills find peace.

The ash set in, then blew away.
Everything around me seems so much different from where i'm from.
I'm about to give rise,
i'm writing a song all about you.
So you say you're ignored,
we move for all mankind.
I'm always assuming the worst.

Infatuated with the corpse,
reluctantly crouched at the starting line.
False whispers have led your finger,
there was no time for pain.

Grab thy hand and walk.


----------



## OctoberSkye (Jun 3, 2010)

Taken to the floor with the reach to the sky
Looking in your eyes
It's hard to argue when you won't stop making sense
Do you know where your heart is?

The colorless words are burning our heels
You got me pushing imaginary buttons
What is somebody like you doing in a place like this?
What I want from you is empty your head

Strange maze, what is this place?
Baby, baby, when we first met I never felt something so strong
I hear your angel voice
Something has changed within me

The broken clock is a comfort
Maybe I'm crazy
Tune in, drop out of love
Now I'm in your basement

You cool your bed-warm hands down on the broken radiator
'Cause it's a bittersweet symphony, this life
There's something that I can't quite explain
Katie, don't cry, I know you're trying your hardest


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

Why can't you finish what you started?
I hate feeling like this.
Can you hear the thunder, can you hear the rain it pours?
Despite the lies that you're making, your love is mine for the taking.

Mum mum mum mah
And this is how it feels when I ignore the words you spoke to me.
Am I throwing you off?
Shawty had them apple bottom jeans.
All alone in an empty room.

Take me down to the paradise city,
Let me know that I've done wrong,
I'm everything you've wanted.
Sitting in the dark,
I feel the salty waves come in.

Now it seems I'm fading.
I come home in the morning light,
Throw your dollar bills and leave your thrills all here with me,
A shadow of a man, I'm nothing less.
Wake up!
Burning, now I bring you hell!


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

Another summer day has come and gone away
When I find myself in times of trouble, Mother Mary comes to me
I don't get many things right the first time
I can only imagine what it will be like

Would you dance, if I asked you to dance? 
Can this be true, can this be real? 
You say that we've got nothing in common, 
And you asked me what I want this year,
Day after day I'm more confused. 

Just walked down the street to the coffee shop
I must look just like a fool
I keep a close watch on this heart of mine
late at night when all the world is sleeping. 

Sure I think about you now and then, 
I don't need a lot of things, I can get by with nothing. 
Oh, I can't take another heartache. 
Spend all your time waiting for that second chance. 

How do your cool your lips, after a summer kiss?
I want you to know that I'm happy for you. 
Forgive, sounds good;


----------



## jack in the box (Mar 18, 2010)

this is such a cool thread 

Gray, quiet and tired and mean
You know and I know how we work and how we hope
Do you disapprove?
I can't remember when it was good

Conquers shining on the ground
We speak in the store
Hope dangles on a string
For your futures sake

All I perceive is wasted and broken
When I was a child everybody smiled, nobody knows me at all
We watch the season pull up its own stakes
There she goes

Jimmy, won’t you please come home?
So you think you can tell Heaven from Hell?
Rain turns the sand into mud
Love of mine, some day you will die.



this doesn't make sense xD the other posts were cooler


----------



## Danse Macabre (Oct 30, 2009)

Love of mine someday you will die
Overnight the world went flat
Step one you say "We need to talk"
Nobody loves me

I'm just another little ****** with a problem
I used to be such a burning example
A falling star fell from your heart and landed in my eye
I don't know you anymore

We were lovers for some time
When routine bites hard
You pulled up at the house at half past seven
"Oh what a great escape" she said to me

The food that I'm eating is suddenly tasteless
I don't know much but I know this for certain
Love, love is a verb
Some said the local lake had been enchanted.


Haha xD
Also, I just noticed, how weird is it that your last line was my first


----------



## jack in the box (Mar 18, 2010)

DanseMacabre said:


> Haha xD
> Also, I just noticed, how weird is it that your last line was my first


i noticed that! so weird.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Tell me what I'm supposed to do
There the soldiers in the sunlight
Tommy thinks the crazies are back in my mind
Roses in the hospital
You know what to do, you know what I did

From Agincourt to Waterloo
Out here in the fields, I fight for my meals
This is the moment when we choose to stand upright and direct
Yesterday I lost my closest friend
Well a Scotsman clad in kilt left a bar one evening fair

All is quiet on New Year's Day
I walked the streets without regret
Hey brother won't you please open up your heart for me now
I can't breathe, I can't sleep
Tommy used to work on the docks

Lips are turning blue
Sirens in the street under pressure
Arise, ye workers from your slumber
Killing in the name of
Breathe deep and easy, swallow this pride


----------



## AirMarionette (Mar 13, 2010)

when this began
i was a dark, dumb student
karma police, arrest this man
y'all act like you never seen a white person before!
my, my you busted me like a robocop 
i got the right to put up a fight, but not quite

to lead a better life i need my love to be here
he's just a slutty little flirt
let's have some fun, this beat is sick
everyone report to the dance floor
do the D-A-N-C-E 

for my sweetheart, the melancholic, you have crossed the river styx
i know you suffered but i don't want you to hide
you used to take your watch off before we made love
out in the garden there's half of a heaven

all around me are familiar faces
there must be some way out of here
i built a time machine 
from the top to the bottom
it's going down

i've been digging into crates ever since i was livin' in space
i watch how the moon sits in the sky in the dark night
i cannot take this anymore
bring back pluto


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm bringing sexy back, yeah
one, two, three, four, five, six, seven, eight, nine
seems like it was yesterday when i saw your face
i'm standing here looking in the mirror, saying "damn" to myself
baby, baby, baby, from the day i saw you

I feel like you're the only one
If I could escape, I would, but first let me say
I didn't ask to go with you to Mexico
You were a child, crawling on your knees toward it
Have mercy on me, my lord

Big on the underground, what's the point of knocking me down
Think of all the shit that's keeping me down
Come up to meet you, tell you I'm sorry
I love you, Porgy, don't let him take me
I've been so many places in my life and time

Well, I'm setting on my lunch break, grinning my teeth
I know I should have did that
I know a girl, she puts color inside of my world
Right under my feet is air made of bricks
What's is your indulgence, tell me what's your vice

eeh


----------



## entropy (Mar 31, 2010)

I grant to you
Baby look at me
I look out the window, I see the sun in the sky, for now
No way to decieve, every day I cannot cannot break

So, the sight has finally left us with dreams of the failing light.
I dance around this empty house
No need to feel the pain
He takes a stand and looks his enemy in the eye


Every day, every night, feeling no better, feeling alright
Are you blind to see me? I think I know what you need.
Can I cover your eyes with my hands?
There is no external way to tell when a woman is ready to receive

On day zero my mother was expecting the worst
2080 - our world is an empty domain 
When I blacked out in the winter months of Capricorn
And so it begins, I'll search for my way

Alone at last, just nostalgia and I
Time, thousands of years pass by
I've lost my battle before it starts
Wanna push it to the top, wanna see how damn downward you can go


----------



## Danse Macabre (Oct 30, 2009)

Time moves like spiders over the face of the clock
I don't sleep, cause sleep is the cousin of death
One trillion dollars can buy a lot of things
Nobody loves me

He wasn't there when I needed him
It's like forgetting the words to your favourite song
Yo, you don't like it, yeah so don't buy it
My friend and me looking through her red box of memories

Morning bled at the water's edge
They made a statue of us
Welcome to your life
Hands cover whispers of the lover's fright

Dead is the new alive
Hey, Mr Hangman, go get your rope
And when I see you, I really see you uspide down
I'd rather fuck you than kiss you

:crazy:


----------



## silverlined (Jul 8, 2009)

_Don't let me out of this kiss
All alone at the end of the of the evening
Although we often wondered
Time cannot measure a life

It's looking like a limb torn off
Found a flaw in the ending of a book that I've read twice
__Empty souls will leave their homes
I think I'll go home and mull this over

__No one laughs at God in a hospital
Nobody ever had a dream round here
you can't hide behind social graces
I can't live in a world that you have left behind
__
Standing in the shadow of our lies
I don't understand about complementary colors and what they say
Wrapped inside you like a diamond
I've seen it all, I have seen the trees,
It's easy to see, it's easy to see._

--------------
This one came out quite dark.


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

What kind of light will bring us all together?
Can you see me? I can see you.
What is it we're waiting for? Oh, why are we still here?

I woke up this morning.
I thought I had my girl, but she ran away,
Caught up in this madness, too blind to see.
I got a situation, baby.

You never heard me knocking on the door
One more time.
Thanks for the memories.

If we could sit together a moment,
Baby, we can do it,
Two in a blackened room.
I wanna let you know that you don't have to go.

Pull over quick!
Baby, can't you see? I'm calling
Back to the street where we began.
I miss the part, when we were moving forward now.

Don't make me say this twice.
Breathe me in my love.


----------

